# Duyuru > Kültür >  Anayasa Mahkemesi niye kuruldu

## bozok

*SANDIğA GİTMEDEN üNCE BU YAZIYI OKUYUN*



04.09.2010 02:43

*19 Nisan 1960’ta Milliyet’in manşeti şuydu: "Her türlü siyasi faaliyet durduruldu." Bu kararı alan Tahkikat Komisyonu; Başbakan Menderes'in "adliye işleyemez hale gelmiştir" sözleri üzerine mecliste Demokrat Parti oylarıyla kuruldu. Neydi bu komisyonun görevi, ne tür kararlar aldı? Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin kurulmasına neden olan bu komisyonu bilmeden bu referandumda neyi oyladığınızı bilmeniz mümkün değildir.*

27 Ekim 1957 seçimlerinin üzerinden 2 yılı aşkın süre geçince CHP lideri İsmet İnönü Anadolu gezisine çıktı. İstanbul’da, Konya’da, Uşak’ta, Kayseri’de, İskenderun’da olaylar çıktı; polisler İnönü’yü karşılamak isteyen halkı zor kullanarak dağıttı.

Demokrat Parti Meclis Grubu bir bildiri yayınlayarak, CHP’yi halkı ve askeri ayaklanmayı kışkırtmakla ve bütün yurtta yıkıcı grupları kendi çevresinde toplamakla suçladı.

DP muhalefeti susturmak istedi. Muhalefete karşı yeni tedbirler alınmasına karar verdi.

Alınacak öncelikli tedbir; Meclis’te “Tahkikat Komisyonu” kurulmasıydı. Ve 18 Nisan 1960’ta Tahkikat Komisyonu kuruldu.

Tamamı DP milletvekilinden oluşan 15 üyeli komisyonun görevleri bakınız neydi:

-Muhalefet ve basın aleyhinde ortaya atılan tüm iddiaları bu komisyon soruşturacaktı.

-Her türlü siyasi faaliyet hakkında önleyici karar almak; mitingleri, toplantıları yasaklamak bu komisyonunun göreviydi..

-Her türlü yayını yasaklamak, yayın organlarının basım ve dağıtımını durdurmak ve kendilerince gerekli her belgeye el koymak bu komisyonunun görevleri arasındaydı. (Belge aradığı her kurumu, her evi izinsiz basma yetkisi vardı.)

-Meclis görüşmeleri ya da önergeler sadece Resmi Gazete’de yayınlanabilecekti.

-Hükümet bütün iletişim araçlarından istediği gibi yararlanabilecekti.

Anlaşılacağı üzere komisyon, TBMM’den ve mahkemelerden daha güçlüydü; savcı ve hakimlerin bütün yetkisini elinde tutuyordu.

üyle ki:

-Komisyonun alacağı önlem ve kararlar kesin olacak; bu önlem ve kararlara hiçbir şekilde itiraz edilmeyecekti.

-Komisyonun karar ve önlemlerine karşı çıkanlar için 1 yıldan 3 yıla kadar ağır hapisle cezalandırılacaktı.

-Komisyon kararlarının icra ve infazında sivil ya da asker hangi görevlinin ihmali görülürse o kişi 6 aydan 3 yıla kadar hapsedilecekti. Keza soruşturmayla ilgili olayları açıklayanlar da aynı cezaya çaptırılacaktı.

*ALDIğI İLK KARAR*

Komisyon kurulur kurulmaz aynı gün iki karar aldı:

-Partilerin kongre, toplantı düzenlemeleri, siyasal etkinliklerde bulunmaları ve yeni örgütler kurması yasaklandı.

-Komisyonun yetki, görev, karar ve çalışmaları hakkında yayın yapılmasına ve konuyla ilgili TBMM’de görüşme yapılmasına yasak getirildi.

Milliyet Gazetesi 19 Nisan 1960’ta manşeti attı:

“Her türlü siyasi faaliyet yasaklandı.”

Dikkat ediniz daha 27 Mayıs 1960 askeri müdahalesi yapılmamıştı.

Kim alıyordu bu kararı; sivil bir iktidar!

Hep yazdım; darbeyi sadece askerler yapmaz; sivil iktidarlar da darbe yapar.
Ve işte böyle komisyonlar kurdurup böyle kararlar alabilirler.

*GüCüNü NEREDEN ALDI*

Tahkikat Komisyonu’nun kurulması Anayasa’ya aykırı değildi. Anayasa meclisteki çoğunluğu elde bulunduran partiye/hükümete bu yetkiyi veriyordu. DP bu nedenle Tahkikat Komisyonu’na çok geniş yetki tanıyan “Tahkikat Encümeni Selahiyat Kanunu”nu meclisten geçirdi.

Başbakan Adnan Menderes 1960 yılbaşından beri aynı sözü tekrarlıyordu: “Adliye işlemez hale gelmiştir.” şimdi Başbakan Menderes yargı yetkisini DP milletvekillerinden oluşan bu komisyona vermişti.

Menderes Türkiye’yi kendi idaresindeki bir tek parti sistemine döndürmek için kurdurmuştu bu komisyonu.

Yani bu komisyonunun kurulmasının salt amacı muhalefeti bastırıp, yok ederek sonsuza kadar iktidar olmaktı.

Peki…

Milletin oyuyla iktidar olup, yargının üzerinde yetkisi olan bir komisyon kuran Başbakan Menderes olayları önleyebildi mi? Yoksa bu komisyon kararlarıyla olaylar daha mı kontrol edilemez bir aşamaya geldi?

Tahkikat Komisyonu parti faaliyetlerini yasakladı; gazeteleri kapattı, habercileri cezaevine gönderdi; beş kişinin yan yana gelerek dolaşmasına yasak getirdi; 19 Mayıs törenlerinin yapılmasını bile yasakladı; mektup ve telgraflara sansür koydu; üniversiteler kapattı vs.

Ancak olaylar hiç durulmadı. üstelik çıkan olaylara kan karıştı; Orman Fakültesi öğrencisi Turan Emeksiz polis kurşunuyla öldü.

Sonrasını biliyorsunuz…

*ANAYASA MAHKEMESİ NİYE KURULDU
*
Bugün hükümetin hedefinde olan Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin 1961’de hangi ihtiyaçlar sonucu kurulduğunu sanıyorsunuz?

Hükümetin kendisine karşı çıkan muhalefeti, çeşitli kanunlar çıkararak tasfiye etme gücü ve en sonunda muhalefeti meclis aracılığıyla yargılama yetkisini de kazanması üzerine; TBMM’de çoğunluğu elinde bulunduran partinin çıkarttığı kanunları Anayasa Mahkemesi kurarak denetleme ihtiyacı bütün yakıcılığıyla kendisini göstermişti. TBMM’ye hakim olan hükümetin kuvvetler ayrılığını bertaraf ederek diktatoryal bir rejim kurmasının önünde Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin bir engel oluşturacağı düşünüldü. Türkiye’de Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kurulması düşüncesinin arka planında işte bu tarihsel gerçek vardır.

Bugünlerde yine düne dönülmek isteniyor.

Karar sizin…

*Soner Yalçın
*Odatv.com

----------

